# Not eating



## numbum (Jun 22, 2013)

I think a big part of my DP is not eating enough. I'm 5'11 125lbs. My problem is I just don't enjoy eating. I feel no pleasure from food and sitting down to eat just feels like a chore to me. Sometimes I'll just make a really plain sandwich and eat it like I'm taking a pill, just big bites then wash them down with a drink. I don't know how to deal with it, I don't eat breakfast and sometimes I skip lunch. Does anyone else have this problem? My friend suggested a mass gainer suppliment, I might try it, but I think those are mostly protein and I want something that could replace a meal. honestly, I don't care how it tastes if I could just chug it down.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I lost 30 pounds due to this disorder, so you're definitely not alone. I also view eating as a chore. I'm not anorexic or anything along those lines but it's damn near impossible to eat properly.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

numbum said:


> I think a big part of my DP is not eating enough. I'm 5'11 125lbs. My problem is I just don't enjoy eating. I feel no pleasure from food and sitting down to eat just feels like a chore to me. Sometimes I'll just make a really plain sandwich and eat it like I'm taking a pill, just big bites then wash them down with a drink. I don't know how to deal with it, I don't eat breakfast and sometimes I skip lunch. Does anyone else have this problem? My friend suggested a mass gainer suppliment, I might try it, but I think those are mostly protein and I want something that could replace a meal. honestly, I don't care how it tastes if I could just chug it down.


There are a variety of mass gaining shakes out there, just check the calorie content. They can serve as acceptable replacement for ONE meal a day, they cannot replace all 3 of the meals you should be eating.

On a positive note: When I used to experience a similar lack of interest in food I found I could eat pretty much anything and derive no enjoyment from it. So I just changed up my diet so I ate all of those healthy foods I used to find disgusting


----------



## numbum (Jun 22, 2013)

TheMessenjah said:


> I lost 30 pounds due to this disorder, so you're definitely not alone. I also view eating as a chore. I'm not anorexic or anything along those lines but it's damn near impossible to eat properly.


Same. I actually don't like being skinny but I just don't like eating, which is hard for people to understand. People tell me how they're jealous cause they have to stop themselves from eating, but fuck, I'd rather be fat and happy lol. DP makes you not want to eat and not eating worsens DP, so I think if we could just get the right amount of nutrients from something we might start enjoying food again and not need a supplement. Someone should make some kind of DP supplement.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

EAAAAAAAAAT U NEED FOOD! AND ULL FEEL GOOD I PROMISE!


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Reducing my calorie intake and taking a multivitamin pill daily so it would provide all of the essential nutrients my body needs worked extremely well for me. I think my biggest issue is cutting my portions in order to lose more weight. I'm not overweight - but whenever I eat less I feel much better and more confident. That's just me


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Onibla said:


> There are a variety of mass gaining shakes out there, just check the calorie content. They can serve as acceptable replacement for ONE meal a day, they cannot replace all 3 of the meals you should be eating.
> 
> On a positive note: When I used to experience a similar lack of interest in food I found I could eat pretty much anything and derive no enjoyment from it. So I just changed up my diet so I ate all of those healthy foods I used to find disgusting


Bingo, in the last 2 months I've been attempting to overhaul my dietary habits because since things all taste pretty bland I can eat blander food more often.

One thing I will ask is - how much are you exercising? If you do very taxing exercise your body will simply NEED the food, it's that simple. Playing sports or doing compound lifts at a gym will force you to eat, 100%.

125 lbs seems incredibly little to me at your height but maybe I'm wrong... I'm 178 at 6'1.

Also, with a mass gainer shake - dont bother with any supplement of this nature unless you are hitting the gym and doing so correctly unlike 90% of the people out there.


----------

